# Modifier 27 - supporting documentation



## kbarron (Sep 13, 2011)

I am looking for supporting documentation to use this modifier..Any help is appreciated Thanks in advance


----------



## armen (Sep 13, 2011)

kbarron said:


> I am looking for supporting documentation to use this modifier..Any help is appreciated Thanks in advance



*General Guidelines for Modifier –27*

A. Modifier –27 should be appended only to E/M service codes within the range of 92002-92014, 99201-99499, and with HCPCS codes G0101 and G0175.

B. Hospitals may append modifier –27 to the second and subsequent E/M code when more than one E/M service is provided to indicate that the E/M service is “separate and distinct E/M encounter” from the service previously provided that same day in the same or different hospital outpatient setting.

C. When reporting modifier 27, report with condition code G0 when multiple medical visits occur on the same day in the same revenue centers.

As is true for any modifier, the use of modifiers –25 and –27 must be substantiated in the patient's medical record.

https://questions.cms.hhs.gov/app/answers/detail/a_id/2390/~/can-you-explain-the-use-of-modifier-–27.
http://www.cms.gov/transmittals/downloads/A0180.pdf


----------

